
Cello: Higher Level Programming in C - eatonphil
https://github.com/orangeduck/Cello
======
rtz12
Now this looks like an assortment of terrible hacks that I'd never want to
use.

Good job though.

------
azhenley
I am currently working on a compiler that emits C and have been looking for
something along these lines.

I'll definitely look into this!

------
herogreen
Very impressive! Especially the fact that it only uses macros (if I parse the
website correctly).

~~~
eatonphil
It's not just macros. See the src directory
[https://github.com/orangeduck/Cello/tree/master/src](https://github.com/orangeduck/Cello/tree/master/src)

------
vectorEQ
for me this takes the fun out of C, however, it's pretty cool project full of
neat tricks to learn form if you want to know what C can do or how to
implement certain high level constructs in your own projects. good job!

